# WAVY TV 10 tomorrow at 5 PM



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Is going to be doing the 2nd of its 2 part series "Swimming with Sharks" I heard a snippet of it this morning on a radio show and it metioned how VB is "ALLOWING" people to fish. Presumably for sharks but I know when you chum for cobia you are fishing for cobia. Anyway mabye I'm parinoid but I didn't like where the snippet was going. Maybe somebody could watch it an alay my fears that more restrictions are on the way. It sounded like to me that fishing might get in the way of "TOURIST". Anyway if somebody watches it let me know I'll still be stuck in traffic at the time I'm sure.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

To the media, more specifically the 5:00/6:00 news, it's a ratings game. If they mention 'shark', it will draw attention and viewers. Although I did not see the actual tv broadcast, the video clip is on the wavy website <a href="http://www.wavy.com/Global/story.asp?S=852799">http://www.wavy.com/Global/story.asp?S=852799</a>.


This was filmed at the NC Aquarium but you can watch this event everyday at the VA Marine Science during feeding time.


The article does serve a purpose in educating the audience on what to be aware of and the 'danger zones' (i.e. baitfish feeding or water being fished). 


After the shark attacks last year, the VA Pilot ran articles after articles on shark fishing from the local and NC piers.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Hey c2h&g

I watched the video. Makes you want to hold your breath. Sharks seem like pit bulls of the deep. They swim around checking out the territory and don't have to worry about anyone approaching them. And the whole time they keep looking around with that stare in their eyes. Kinda like a pit bull walking by and giving that occasional eye contact yet giving you the feeling that you should not make any sudden moves.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I just watched part 2 on Swimming with Sharks. It was centered around little island pier. Apparantly you can already not chum between Mem. day an labor day there. My take on the report is they want VB to not allow chumming at all in VB and to outlaw sharkfishing altogether(from pier or surf). With the talk about adding to the pier on the other thread I thought this might be of interest to VB fishing locals.

Cdog the Tourist.
PS If such a ordinance was passed in VB would that affect Sea Gull pier?


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

I watched part 2 as well. The only comment I can give is that I believe it would be a good idea to remove the cleaning station. Such a small inconvenience for anglers but one can see the possibilities of how sharks can be attracted to the area. They may not get very close to the pier but with fresh discards being tossed in the water they sure may be attracted to the surrounding area. The first time I walked onto the pier that is what came to mind as I saw anglers cleaning their catches. I thought about David Peltier and got a chill down my spine. 
This would not be the first pier to not offer a cleaning station. Maybe they should begin carrying ice (if they don't already) so anglers can keep their intact catches well chilled til they leave the pier.
I wonder if ground work is being laid for a lawsuit. 
Seems like the city has enough to handle with the tourists that are on land than with those in the water. Don't think there will be changes if sharks keep a low profile this season. Just seems odd that there were as many attacks as there were last year. Just like under average fishing successes with anglers so far this year, maybe it's just something that can't be explained.


----------

